# Avian Flu returns in Waterfowl



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Just saw a Wired article about 3 detections in waterfowl this month. Article below:









Bird Flu Is Back in the US. No One Knows What Comes Next







www.wired.com





Sounds like it's hitting hard in the UK.






Avian influenza: All you need to know about the bird flu outbreak | BBC Science Focus Magazine


It’s the worst-ever outbreak of avian influenza (bird flu) on record. Here’s what we know so far.



www.sciencefocus.com





Speaking of waterfowl, though it deems completely unrelated to avian Flu, I also saw this story from Quail Creek from December and I couldn't find a resolution online.









Mysterious grebe downing leaves hundreds of dead birds floating in Quail Creek


HURRICANE — As an almost daily visitor to Quail Creek State Park, Kathy Smith has traversed the length and breadth of the entire lake many times over. She’s cleaned up trash on the shoreline, and even helped remove the occasional animal carcass that washed ashore. But despite her experience, she...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------

